# Illustrator - 2D Geometrisch korrekte Schleifen um Rohr konstruieren



## protuner (4. Dezember 2008)

Hallo !
Ich war lange nicht bei tutorials ... wow ist das groß geworden.

Ein Problem an das ich seit den Morgenstunden sitze hat mich mal wieder her geführt weil ich keine Lösung finde die Geometrisch korrekt ist.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2002/features/probikes/?id=gerol

In dem Link kann man auf dem Rennradrahmen die Schleifen in Rot - Weiß - Rot sehen.
Diese muss ich nachbilden auf Papier für Lackierarbeiten.
Grundsätzlich kann ich es Zeichnen aber nicht konstruieren und habe schon mit Spiegelungen, abständen, 5x5mm Ratern etc. gearbeitet.
Es geht mir nicht um ein ungefäres Ergebiss sondern darum wie ich es richtig konstruieren kann mit Illustrator.
Weis jemand einen Lösungsansatz das ich die dünnen Spitzen genau so bekomme wie die dicken Mitten und ein harmonisches Ganzes erhalte ?
Das was ich bis jetzt versucht habe hat in den Roten Schleifen immer eine Beule die ich nicht akzeptieren kann.

(sorry für Rechtschreibfehler, ich habe wirklich eine Rechtschreibschwäche)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
um so einen Schwung hinzubekommen ohne das du diesen bau bekommst muß dein Pfad wie im Anhang aussehen.

Viele Grüße


----------

